# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  My crock is cracked

## randyt

A friend gave me a crock today, maybe a ten gallon. When I got it home I noticed a crack 2/3's of the way down the side, inside and out. I thought dadgum there's goes my sauerkraut crock. I got to wondering if there is a way to repair it (I doubt it) maybe there is though. 

any thoughts?

----------


## Justin Case

maybe the way they fix porcelain bathtubs ? http://www.bathwizard.com/

----------


## Rick

I'd be interested as well. I have an ice water crock that I stupidly let freeze with water in it many years ago and it cracked.

----------


## Sourdough

Ricks Crock has been cracked for a long, long, LONG time.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are a few food safe adhesives.  http://www.emisupply.com/catalog/ind...aign=Silicones

I haven't tried a repair like the one you will be attempting, so emailing the manufaturer of the adhesive and giving them the particulars might be helpful.

----------


## Rick

Okay, Justin, aren't you going to ask him if he's joking? Where's the justice!? By the way, he's right. It cracked in 1975 or '76. That is a long time.

----------


## Justin Case

> Okay, Justin, aren't you going to ask him if he's joking? Where's the justice!? By the way, he's right. It cracked in 1975 or '76. That is a long time.


Ask who ?  75, 76 ??  what da heck are you talking about ?

----------


## Justin Case

Oh Nevermind,,,,   ok,,   Dang SD,,  that sounded a little mean !   leave Rick alone !   LOL     :Wink:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I repaired a 1 gallon crock jug with epoxy resin used for stone statues, got it from a cemetary supply store here in Cleveland. 

LOL Scott, Rick is whinning because he feels he gets hammered... and nobody comes to his defense LOLOLOL

*Takes meds and swiggles down a few shots of tequilia.......ok, now what subject can I obfuscate this morning.....oh, thats right, Japan getting worse will be todays obsession I guess...

----------


## Justin Case

LOL,,  I Know,,,  I think I hurt his feelings in that dollar thread,,,,  I'm sorry Rick,,,,,,,    (lol)

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Feelings.... feelings........there are NO feelings in a forum....what do you think this is, the Disney chick flick  Forum ??

----------


## hunter63

This is indeed an interesting question.
I have quit using stone ware crocks for kraut and pickles, some because of cracks, broken or just an "egg shell" cracking in the glaze.

5 gal plastic buckets work much better, cheaper, easier to store, BUT, not as cool as using the old fashion stone ware crocks, I feel your pain as I like the "old ways" myself.

A broken crock is actually easier to "fix" as you can coat the entire surface of the edge, of the broken piece with adhesive, and place back in the place.
With a crack, the best you can hope for is a "sealing" effect from the inside/outside surfaces.

As far as as the egg shell cracking on the glazing, I had left some newer crocks in the garage, and I'm sure that freezing temps caused it. 
Turns out that brine actually seeped thru the glaze, dropping the level exposing the top, causing mold, and making a mess on the floor.

Strangely old crocks didn't seemdo this, for years, so I guessing that the glaze is much thicker, and better that new crocks purchased at a store.

Added to the mix, is that any thing that got into the 'stone" of the stoneware, while the brine was leaking, is still there, who knows if there would be any problems something growing in there to contaminate the future batches.

Had a batch of kraut in a 10 gal crock, that looked fine except a small grayish spot on the top, so kinda poked it, as it didn't look right.

Well, turned out to be the most godawful smelling tip of a rotten "pimple" inside the batch, which now had to be picked up, carried up the stairs, out to the compost, dumped, and filled with wood ashes to soak out the stink.

Any idea how heavy that was,..... carrying it with my nose about 6" from the offending "alien form".

I use those crocks a expensive flower planters, and even so, do not fill with dirt, but place a plastic pot inside the crock, so as to not have the expansion of wet dirt breaking the stoneware.

----------


## Winnie

Couldn't you just line the Crock with a Mylar bag before use? you'd still have the aesthetically pleasing look with added safety.

----------


## randyt

Thanks for all the info. this darn crack is all the way through. I'll probably use the a Mylar bag or use five gallon buckets.  I wouldn't want my kraut to get contaminated.

----------


## hunter63

> Couldn't you just line the Crock with a Mylar bag before use? you'd still have the aesthetically pleasing look with added safety.


That would be a possibility, never thought of it.
The stoneware crocks are heavy, so I guess I just got use to using the buckets, as the only aesthetic look would be appreciated by me, as they are kept in the coolness of the basement.

----------


## crashdive123

I would think that filling a ten gallon crock that has a crack that has not been repaired would put a lot of outward pressue on the container that might just finish off the job.

----------


## oldtrap59

Do all my kraut in buckets and the last couple years some right in the jars. Not very asethetic but lots of good kraut. As far as the old crocks. They get alot of comments sitting around the house just looking asethetic. :>)

Oldtrap

----------

